# New TT owner from Greece



## Charchon (Oct 14, 2017)

Hello All,

I have just acquired my new toy! TT roadster Quattro, mod 2001 with 123000 klm.
After driving several small hot hatches, and a few convertibles, I decided I wanted to try the TTxperience!
Very happy so far with my silver crocodile! I wish to learn from your site many things, and mainly to enjoy reading your forum!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Charchon, Welcome to the TTF & TT ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## Charchon (Oct 14, 2017)

Thank you ! Nice to be here! Started reading already., I have huge gaps to cover!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Charchon (Oct 14, 2017)

Here is a recent pic of my car


----------



## Charchon (Oct 14, 2017)

It has been quite an active month.... new tyres installed, big service including almost everything, new full exhaust 70' , samco induction pipe ...car has been sitting for almost one year , but now it's time to act, !,,


----------



## Charchon (Oct 14, 2017)

Pic2


----------



## Charchon (Oct 14, 2017)

Rear end


----------



## Charchon (Oct 14, 2017)

My super sprint 70' mm


----------



## Charchon (Oct 14, 2017)

Twin back box


----------

